# hand lotion



## sbrodacz

Kind of an odd question but what the heck.... I've been doing a lot of tile lately andtthe cement and grout is drying the crap out of my hands. I've tried a few lotions and non have done much. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oconomowoc

Ohiohomedoctor is an expert with hand lotion


----------



## chewy

Use a lambs tail to grease your tools and it will condition your hands... Oh its not 1950s New Zealand? I dont know, maybe use a barrier cream at the start of of the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

When it gets bad, I have a paraffin wax machine. You dip your hands in, let sit for about 10-15 mins, peel off and it's amazing.
http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Scholls-Quick-Heat-Paraffin/dp/B002WLWX82

Otherwise, Udderly Smooth cream is pretty good. 
http://www.amazon.com/Udderly-Smooth-Udder-Cream-Moisturizer/dp/B00027CGWQ


----------



## griz

Bag Balm....:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

With the bag balm slather it on your hands and put on thin white cotton gloves and wear overnight if your hands get really bad. Meat handlers gloves are what you might want.


----------



## sbrodacz

griz said:


> Bag Balm....:thumbsup:


Lol I just look this up. Do you know what it was originally created for?

Cow udders.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

sbrodacz said:


> Lol I just look this up. Do you know what it was originally created for?
> 
> Cow udders.


The logo is an udder


----------



## angus242

As is the stuff I posted.


----------



## griz

Hence the name, Bag Balm....:laughing:

Works really well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Big ole cow teats.


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> Hence the name, Bag Balm....:laughing:
> 
> Works really well.:thumbsup:


I don't think I would put balm on my bag


----------



## Jaws

Okeaffes hand cream. 

I use it daily.


----------



## Railman

I always used Nutragena when I framed. One of the nice things about it is that it doesn't contain much ( if any) water. It comes in a small tube, & is easy to keep with you. A very small dallup about the size of a pencil eraser is all you need. A little before you go to bed works wonders for the hands, & makes things smoother for the lady of your life.
Joe


----------



## Calidecks

There are times, usually in the winter when my fingers crack, I wear band aides to keep them moist for a couple days. It seems to work. Winter air here in southern Cal seems to be really dry.


----------



## Calidecks

Aveeno the best a little pricey but kicks azz here it is


----------



## angus242

Paraffin wax is better than any cream. Aside from helping deep moisturize your hands, when you immerse your hand, foot or other body part in the liquid paraffin, the wax coats the body part completely. The warm temperature from the wax penetrates the skin, muscles and bones to provide a soothing effect that can help relieve the pain of arthritis, bursitis, joint inflammation or muscular strains or spasms and may also help in certain diseases of the peripheral vascular system.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Do you dip your bag in the paraffin wax bath:blink:


----------



## Doctor Handyman

I did my own experimenting after having severely dried out hands (cracking and bleeding at the fingertips). 

Since cementitious products are alkaline, I tried neutralizing the base with an acid. I found that distilled white vinegar at the end of the day works very well. No matter how much lotion I used, my hands would still crack and feel dry. I rinse in distilled white vinegar and then follow up with any lotion and it works great! 

BTW, Vaseline is not a moisturizer.

I have used the paraffin dip and that is wonderful, but time consuming. 

There is also Sewickly Hospital in PA that sells a paraffin balm through the pharmacy that works great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQb2m6VJ-eo

Finally found it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u10mNypHMRs


----------



## svronthmve

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you dip your bag in the paraffin wax bath:blink:


Whhhhooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## KAP

Greg from K/W said:


> The sweat can actually do some damage to the skin layer. The build up of salt from the sweat can dry your hands out more. Unless you use a lotion or moisturiser in the gloves while you do that.


Been doing it for years... you don't leave it on all day... 15 minutes near the end of the day... never had to use lotion and I work with many materials that dry out your hands... 

Give it a shot... like a mini sauna for your hands... :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrodacz

How about we ad body wash to the thread


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

sbrodacz said:


> How about we ad body wash to the thread


You wash your body:blink:


----------



## sbrodacz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You wash your body:blink:


Every month


----------



## Leo G

Whether he needs it or not :laughing:


----------



## Munanbak

Pre washing in white vinegar after handling cement materials sounds like a great tip. Thanks.

I like the unscented for regular use. I really like Glysomed after a long day, it's mega greasy but does the trick for me.


----------



## SK Remodeling

angus242 said:


> or other body part .


:laughing:

Keep a bucket of clean water and rinse your hands as often as possible


----------



## SK Remodeling




----------



## C&RConstruction

Maybe I'll put it on my wives [/QUOTE]

You have more than one?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

sbrodacz said:


> Maybe I'll put it on my wives





C&RConstruction said:


> You have more than one?


The more the merrier :jester:


----------



## C&RConstruction

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The more the merrier :jester:


One is enough for me. If I could only get her to use up all the lotion she buys at bath and bodyworks before she buys more. If it was scent free maybe I'd use it. Bath and body gives her a coupon after every purchase that she thinks she HAS to use before it expires.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Seems like you need to add another to use up all that lotion :clap:


----------



## C&RConstruction

Nah, I'll just work more hours lol

Okeefe's for me


----------



## williampierce

sbrodacz said:


> Kind of an odd question but what the heck.... I've been doing a lot of tile lately andtthe cement and grout is drying the crap out of my hands. I've tried a few lotions and non have done much. Any suggestions?


corn huskers lotion works great for me


----------



## Dustincoc

Lately, I've been using Udderly Smooth Vitamin E Cream. Have used most things at one point or another, Their effectiveness changes over time.


----------



## sbrodacz

Has anyone heard of or used gloves in a bottle?


----------



## MarkJames

No Crack super hand cream - unscented. Much better than O'keefe's.


----------



## Royal LLC

I suggest you use Shea Butter, and essential oils for flavor. 

Shea butter comes from a plant, very thick and extremely soothing. It's also used in many natural hair products and as a treatment to soften your african drum.


----------



## Greg from K/W

I find anything with a scent in it burns like mad if my hands are cracked. I stay away from anything with colour of scent in it. I have a few things i use depending on what my hands are like. Aveno hand cream is good. 

I have used badger balm from Lee Valley its nice to use. I have one from France that I use too. Don't laugh its fantastic stuff. Lacotaine's hand cream is awesome. Pricey but my wife likes it too. I use their shaving cream as well.


----------



## superseal

Palmolive, softens the hands whilst doing the dishes 

Pansies :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

I went to have the oil in my truck changed and it was brought to my attention I have a leak in the pan.

So I may end up doing it myself and while I'm at it getting some antifreeze lol. 

I don't think I have any left in the garage


----------



## hdavis

If you don't feel like soaking it, you can just dunk the finger and put a rubber glove over it and go about your business.


----------



## Tom M

Can't find much information on antifreeze and this topic other than that one conversation with the wood boat forum


----------



## Railman

Has anyone else even tried Okeef's?


----------



## Tom M

I have O'Keefe's because of the eucalyptus in it was one of the better things that worked when my hands were at their worst.

Probably should always have it around just to keep my hands soft but I just can't make that a habit


----------



## MarkJames

Railman said:


> Has anyone else even tried Okeef's?


It was mentioned. Some folks like it. I think it wears off and dries the fingers out almost immediately. 

I use greasier stuff, like vaseline, aquaphor, triple antibiotic ointment, etc., especially overnight with bandaids.


----------

